# SwallowTail and Damselfly



## cgipson1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Shot these this morning... comments appreciated!  

I could not get close enough to the Swallowtail to really get the shot I wanted.. very wary! But I do like this...



this was a very small Damselfly 1.5", that let me get within decent macro range. Diffused flash used.


----------



## trabaker (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice composition on the damselfly, they sure can be skittish though!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks! Yes.. they can be hard to get close to also!


----------



## trabaker (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I blinded this little guy (I think that's why he let me get so close) lol


----------



## howtophotograph (Jul 4, 2012)

Trabaker
what lens did you use?
christian


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 4, 2012)

trabaker said:


> I'm pretty sure I blinded this little guy (I think that's why he let me get so close) lol



I see you shot at F32... a lot of diffraction softness unfortunately.... but a nice shot.

Christian... what he used is in his Exif, if you know how to look. Canon 100 2.8 on a T2i... so probably not the "L" lens...


----------



## trabaker (Jul 4, 2012)

howtophotograph said:


> Trabaker
> what lens did you use?
> christian



That shot was with the Canon 100 f/2.8 macro (non L), I found it was too soft for my liking so I've since upgraded to the 100mm L and have been a very happy camper since lol


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 5, 2012)

Bump.....


----------



## Joel_W (Jul 6, 2012)

Charlie, Super two picture set. I really like the Monarch Butterfly image. Usually I would have cropped it much closer so that the Butterfly stands out more. Yet your composition works very well with those proportions. And your Damselfly image is tightly composed, well exposed, and just POPs.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> Charlie, Super two picture set. I really like the Monarch Butterfly image. Usually I would have cropped it much closer so that the Butterfly stands out more. Yet your composition works very well with those proportions. And your Damselfly image is tightly composed, well exposed, and just POPs.



Thanks Joel!   hahaha... would you believe that that was almost a 100% crop????  Seriously!!  Check out http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...rop-70-200-2-8-vrii-handheld.html#post2640436


----------



## Joel_W (Jul 6, 2012)

Charlie, I just checked. I can't believe it. That's amazing. And here I bust my butt getting close enough so it's not noise city.


----------

